# Tomorrow may be a lucky day for you



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Tomorrow is 12-12-(20)12, and is the ONLY day in this century that those sequence of numbers will occur.
Lots of people are getting married tomorrow, thinking that that set of numbers will bless their union and
they will have happy lives..maybe. :encouragement:



> 2/12/12: Lucky numbers?
> Fans of numerology are looking ahead to Wednesday, with its date of 12/12/12, as a special day.
> One website calls it “A New Beginning.” The group 12-12-12.org wants to see war and extreme poverty eliminated from the world by Wednesday.
> Closer to home, some people see it as a good day to get married.


For the rest of you, time maybe running out on getting that "lucky" 649 ticket? 

Lets see..in numerology 



> The Gateway Of December 2012
> The date represents a window of possibility for an evolutionary leap, as many of you by now are aware. It also represents the closing of a chapter. All the astronomy that goes along with this window was created by the forces of consciousness in your galaxy including astral bodies and interdimensional beings. :02.47-tranquillity:


alas but for me....well..:neglected:


> Hello CARVERMAN, Your Name number is 29.
> This number indicates uncertainties and deception from others. You will have unreliable friends. There may be grief caused by opposite sex. Your mind will be restless and your speech will be harsh. Personal life will not be good.


----------



## dave2012 (Feb 17, 2012)

Enjoy 12/12/12 while you can! You'll have 9 days to live in bliss before the end of the world on Dec 21th at 11:11 (not sure if that is am or pm... not that it matters).

http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/maya-world-end.html

Guess I wasted a lot of time on investments. Why bother? :stupid:


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

carverman said:


> Lots of people are getting married tomorrow, thinking that that set of numbers will bless their union and
> they will have happy lives..maybe.


How did 11-11-11 turn out for them?
Or, 10-10-10?
Why would 12-12-12 be any different for anyone?


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, carverman

90,90,90,90 the angles planets form for a grand cross often sean @ market lows. Anything special about those numbers or anything special in the numbers of the star of david in numerology ?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

dave2012 said:


> Enjoy 12/12/12 while you can! You'll have 9 days to live in bliss before the end of the world on Dec 21th...


I try to enjoy every single day of my life!

Not worried because I trust the NASA website, which has reminded us that our planet has been around for 4.54 billion years & unlikely to end anytime soon.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

dave2012 said:


> Enjoy 12/12/12 while you can! You'll have 9 days to live in bliss before the end of the world on Dec 21th at 11:11 (not sure if that is am or pm... not that it matters).


It is supposed to be UTC (universal time clock) but more like GMT or as the military call it ZULU. More than likely AM. (11:11:11)
here's the link to the countdown..
http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/to?day=21&month=12&year=2012&hour=11&min=11&sec=11&p0=0
so I guess the UK will cross the threshold first as they are 5 hours ahead of us. 


> Guess I wasted a lot of time on investments. Why bother? :stupid:


Yes, but don't worry, they won't go to waste..just send them over to me.:biggrin:



> It's the end of the world as we know it.
> It's the end of the world as we know it.
> It's the end of the world as we know it, and I feel fine.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> How did 11-11-11 turn out for them?
> Or, 10-10-10?
> Why would 12-12-12 be any different for anyone?


No difference really, just a numerical sequence of numbers. 
It's just that when the numbers line up (or the planets, whatever the case may be), people want to get married for some reason.:rolleyes2:

Of course the next time these sequence of numbers line up exactly the same will be in:
12-12-2112.

For those itching to get married, if they miss 12-12-(20)12..it will be a long wait of 100 years exactly
from the date.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

lonewolf said:


> Hi, carverman
> 
> 90,90,90,90 the angles planets form for a grand cross often *sean @ market lows*. Anything special about those numbers or anything special in the numbers of the star of david in numerology ?


Are you including an email address here? Tsk! Tsk! 

90 degrees x 4quadrants = 360 degrees of rotation around the sun. 

The 9 planets in our solar system have different orbits around the sun, therefore ones closer to the sun rotate faster while Pluto who used to be #9, (and the 10th one discovered) are eliptical, so they can't really line up on the central plane normally but when they do, once
in a millennium, strange things can happen. 

Neptune can though..so at some point in time..it is possible that all 8 planets in their round orbits line up..so if you divide 360/8 = 45. 
Now take 45-9 = 36. If you take tomorrows date 12/12/12, add the numbers up, you get 9.
36 x 9 = 324 + 36 = 360... it's all simple math really.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

I knew there were some mathematical and planetary experts here ... now do these "numbers" have anything to do with the geometry of crop-circles? :biggrin: Just curious ...


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> I knew there were some mathematical and planetary experts here ......


Yup, the experts in the above would be carverperson, opps, I mean 'carvermeister' & lonewolf! :biggrin: 

They for sure will attempt to answer your question better than most here. :wink:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> I knew there were some mathematical and planetary experts here ... now do these "numbers" have anything to do with the geometry of crop-circles? :biggrin: Just curious ...


"
Beav"..everyone knows that crop circles are created by Aliens, who also instructed the Nazca people
to carve those space ship landing markings in Peru...(Nazca Lines).:rolleyes2:


> One hypothesis is that the Nazca people created them to be seen by their gods in the sky.


No, the numbers (12-12-(20)12 should have nothing to do with crop circles. 



> Cereologists (crop circle researchers, normally those favourable to paranormal explanations), *discount on-site evidence of human involvement as attempts of discrediting the phenomena*.
> 
> *Some cereologists even argue a conspiracy theory, with governments planting evidence of hoaxing to muddle the origins of the circles*.


The full story and explanation here...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crop_circle


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Yup, the experts in the above would be carverperson, opps, I mean 'carvermeister' & lonewolf! :biggrin:
> 
> They for sure will attempt to answer your question better than most here. :wink:


T.G. I appreciate the correction, even though technically I am a person..but of the male persuasion, of course..and it
does take some "bal*s" to admit that. Now, I will be forced to ....change hats and become a grand wizard or somebody of that calibre to answer all the questions on why things are as they are and not what they seem to be..:rolleyes2:

Thank goodness there is no PC female gender equivalent for that occupation..yet.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

I hope you're aware that you've won the General Discussions Award hands down (5 Stars),http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/14298-2012-Forum-Year-in-Review
Actually you should also be given the Funny Guy award for your humourous contributions. :encouragement: Cheers!

Nazca Lines - never heard of that before until today - googled it - fascinating. Perhaps there is a connection in all of this - afterall, we live on the same planet. Will be interesting to see if anything out of the ordinary (other than a mass wedding) to happen tomorrow at 12:12:12. :surprise:


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

I turn 32 today, so that's pretty special...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> I hope you're aware that you've won the General Discussions Award hands down (5 Stars),http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/14298-2012-Forum-Year-in-Review
> Actually you should also be given the Funny Guy award for your humourous contributions. :encouragement: Cheers!


Thank yew..thank yew very much! I try to find humorous or controversial topics so we can all have our say.
If I can inject some humour, then that's a bonus I suppose. 

Ok, where do I go for the CMF "talk of fame".. to press my hands into the wet concrete? :biggrin:



> Nazca Lines - never heard of that before until today - googled it - fascinating. Perhaps there is a connection in all of this - afterall, we live on the same planet. Will be interesting to see if anything out of the ordinary (other than a mass wedding) to happen tomorrow at 12:12:12. :surprise:


Fascinating isn't it? (the Nazca Lines)..nobody knows the real purpose...some are very geometric and look like a landing strip for..?? Now you would think that aliens (which have probably discovered anti-gravity matter
by now to power their space craft)...would be involved to make these unique crop circles ...that require something more than a measuring tape and string and LOTS of feet to trample them..
...wouldn't need the "landing strip marking lines" in Peru..but then who knows?
..with all the UFO spotting over the years, maybe some fly by just to get us interested.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

carverman said:


> ..with all the UFO spotting over the years, maybe some fly by just to get us interested.


I blame von Däniken.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

crazyjackcsa said:


> I turn 32 today, so that's pretty special...


Happy Birthday, my CMF friend. Now with December 21 fast approaching. and the Mayan "end of days" calendar expiring, would you have any use for any "gold" you have acquired over your 32 years? 

If not, collect it all in a mailing envelop and send it to...

RecycleTroll
21-12-12 Streets of Gold
c/o Carverman..er..Carvermeister


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^^ reycletroll? ... LOL!

Now to mark the date and time of December 12, 2012 @ 12:12:12 .... cheers! and this is what happens when you need one of these badly http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/1301169--rare-belgian-beer-sells-out-at-lcbo-in-four-minutes 



> Ok, where do I go for the CMF "talk of fame".. to press my hands into the wet concrete?


 ... check with CC or FrugalT

Happy Birthday *Cjackcsa!*


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

50 years ago may have been my luckiest day...(Mr. Moneygal turns 50 today!)


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> Yup, the experts in the above would be carverperson, opps, I mean 'carvermeister' & lonewolf! :biggrin:


lonewolf is the one who has the genuine astral connection, though

everything else is just filibuster :biggrin:


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

The luckiest thing for me today is my sell order hit on SNC at $41.20 while I was at work after a very profitable week of owning SNC. However tomorrow if it continues to take off then I may not be so lucky that my high sell order came in.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

dogcom i am always kind of sorry these days when i see folks in cmf forum selling SNC so quickly. It's a stock struggling up out of quicksand but i for one think it has legs, legs that are much longer than the puny few dollars in gains we've seen so far.

one way to get along if one has sold too soon - or if one would like to buy more but hesitates for whatever reason - or if one would like to be both into & out of this alluring quagmire for a multitude of reasons - one way to get along is to keep on selling puts, imho.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

Going to take a left turn (no options pun intended) and say it is a lucky day.

It's below -20 and I have a warm house to sleep in. I can smell dinner in the oven and the pantry and freezer are full. My family is happy, healthy and in good spirits. 

In light of all that I will plan to do some of my charitable holiday giving tonight and the next trip for groceries will include more than usual for the food bank.


----------

